# Help-Paint peeling with blue painters tape



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

To completely hid the damage, you need to give the paint a week or two to cure, and then attempt to "feather" the line with sandpaper. If that doesn't work, use a drywall knife and thinned joint compound to level things out. (Don't use spackle here...)

For future coats, don't use tape. Instead, use a quality Purdy, Wooster, or Corona brush to "cut in" your edges.

SirWired


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

^^^yup^^^

You may have been better off pulling off the tape while wet, but it's also likely you were using the tape as a crutch to 'cut a line' rather than a tool to keep your work neat
No offense, and sorry if you weren't, but usually that's the case with this type of problem
Technically, your tape should be OK to leave for 7 to 30 days depending on what kind it is, so it's unlikely that is/was the only problem

Tape is supposed to be used to keep splatter off of where it's not wanted
Often people think that if they use tape, they can wave a brush full of paint in the general direction, glob it on, and it looks pro
Although it's possible that might work, it's more likely that the paint will leach underneath the tape, and the goobered paint on top of the tape will lift the old and/or new paint


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*blue tape*

Agree with last post -- use tape as a guide, but pretend that you can't paint on it. To fix area, I would use a little joint compound and feather out the area, sand and then prime and paint again. When pulling off any tape, pull from right where it meets the wall, don't yank a long stretch of it from several feet away -- too much pressure and you'll pull off the paint that way. good luck!


----------



## NoExperience (Aug 8, 2008)

I have had the same trouble with the blue tape and it was not because of paint on the tape.
I used a razor blade to cut through any paint before I removed the tape.
I started to remove the tape on the edge that was away from where I painted and with no paint near that edge of the tape the drywall paper started to come off in certain areas.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I have had the same trouble with the blue tape and it was not because of paint on the tape.
I used a razor blade to cut through any paint before I removed the tape.
I started to remove the tape on the edge that was away from where I painted and with no paint near that edge of the tape the drywall paper started to come off in certain areas.


Caused by bad prep, paint job.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

When I go to the trouble of using the blue tape to cut, for sure I"m painting it. If I wanted to cut next to the tape, I might as well cut next to what I'm painting. I mainly use tape to protect baseboard, can't stand on my head to cut there as I use to. If I use on walls for some reason, I lift it off either that day or the next. Have seen the sun shining through the window wreck havoc with pulling it off. All in all, I think the blue stuff is good stuff.


----------

